# Spencer Hawes Pays Homage To Sonics



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

​


> OKLAHOMA CITY – Spencer Hawes isn't one for innuendo. He's more the billboard type.
> 
> As the Kings' second-year center strolled through Ford Center on Sunday, his message was clear from the yellow suit and green dress shirt to the Space Needle tie.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/sports/story/1609729.html?mi_rss=Sports


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice, I like it. Big fan of him in college, like I am of all UW players. He should have stayed 1 more year, but either way I really like his game. 

I would have loved to see him drafted by Seattle with the 5 pick that was traded for Ray, even if at the time it would have been a reach. I was hoping for it.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Great work much respect.


----------

